
Ask HN: What minimum tooling do you need in an application? - longcommonname
I&#x27;m mostly a C developer and when I work on various projects there&#x27;s specific tools I use or introduce into these applications. When I work on higher level languages the landscape for tooling is pretty fantastic.<p>What are things you cannot live without and what makes them useful?
======
pizza
When I code in Python, virtualenvs are pretty nice. I used Sentry.io for
logging in a Django project and it was useful, for error logs storage and
analytics. JupyterLab is awesome for doing deep learning tasks on remote
servers (I'm doing the fast.ai course right now).

When I set up a new Ubuntu server that I will be using a lot I tend to put
zsh, tmux, byobu and neovim on it.

Oh and coding React Native apps with the Expo framework has been freakin
awesome so far, as well.

